# Sagasbank am 5.9.



## Rausreißer (7. September 2004)

Moin,
ich hatte das Glück mit Roger am letzten Sontagnachmittag mal die Sagasbankdorsche zu besuchen.

Von Grossenbrode ist das ohne Wind ja wirklich nur ein Katzensprung.

Bis 15:30 lief eigenlich nur orange/silber auf Pilker und japanrot für den Twister.
Ich fischte mit nur einem Beifänger in der Andrift.

Mit schlechter werdender Sicht wurden schwarze Jigs immer erfolgreicher.







Am Ende müßte ich mich mit 11 zu 12 guten Leoparden als geschlagen erklären.

Die Sagasdorsche waren auf der 11-13 Meter Line.
Nur wenige waren unter 40 cm. Der D.-Schnitt lag bei 50-60 cm.
Das läst doch hoffen oder?

Es war ein klasse Sonntag auf dem Wasser, was für ein Wetter:






Man ich könnt echt schon wieder los... :k 


R.R. #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

@Rausreißer:

Moin!

Schöner Fische & bestimmt ein toller Tag! War Ende August mit dem Boot auf der SAKASBANK. 20 gute Dorsche (3 Leute) und bestimmt auch 20 "Kinder", die wieder rein durften, um Ihren Eltern bescheid zu sagen.

Plane für Sa.- oder So. einen weiteren Ausflug nach Großenbrode. Da ich noch kein eigenes Boot habe, miete ich mir immer beim BTC in Großenbrode. (entweder die Hanö (50 PS) oder die Marlin (70 PS).

Hast Du noch einmal Lust am WE - gegen eine kleine Beteiligung an den Kosten? Ich komme auch aus Hamburg und Du kannst gern mit mir fahren!

Melde Dich doch mal...

Grüße - bootsmann HH (Peer)


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Da hattet Ihr ja einen tollen Tag auf See. Wenn ich das so sehe, könnte ich auch gleich wieder los. #h


----------



## dogfish (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an. #6   Ich habe gerade Urlaub und mich spontan entschieden nach Großenbrode zu fahren. Mal sehen was so läuft auf der Sagasbank.
Man sieht sich am BTC.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Hallo Rausreißer!
Petri Heil zu einem gelungenen Angeltag. Besonders freue ich mich persönlich über zwei schöne Bilder, die du zu deinem Bericht gewählt hast. Leider sieht man zu häufig das
Bild aus der Fischkiste. So finde ich es viel ansprechender.


----------



## wildbootsman (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

da sind also die Dorsche, kein Wunder das es nördlich von fehmarn mau war...

Wildi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Petri Heil, da hattet ihr einen schönen Tag und die Bilder sind echt Klasse. #6


----------



## freibadwirt (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Super Gernot

wenns die Arbeit her gibt werde ich 
demnächst mal raufkommen :
Fährt auch ein Kutter auf die Sagasbank#: #r #r #r


----------



## Mirko (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang. Ich war von Freitag bis Sonntag ebenfalls in Großenbrode und habe mit einem Freund bei der Sagas-Bank gefischt. Bevor hier der Eindruck entsteht, die dicken Dorsche stehen dort gestapelt, sei erwähnt, dass wir am Sonntag ziemlich wenig Erfolg hatten (dafür aber am Freitag um so mehr). Also ein wenig Fleiss und Glück gehören schon dazu, so supper zu fangen. Die Fische springen einem auch bei der Sagas-Bank nicht von allein ins Boot.
Auf welcher Seite der Sagas-Bank hattet ihr denn so viel Erfolg?


----------



## Rausreißer (7. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Tja nun, ich weis nicht ob die Dorsche sich dort länger aufhalten.
Mirko, wir hatten nur eine Douplette.

Meiner Meinung nach waren die Dorsche weit verteilt,
und müssten erarbeitet werden.

"Dorschblasen" wie Jelle sagt, waren selten.
Der Dorsch ein Schwarmfisch mit Ansprüchen an seine Umgebung.  
Mageninhalt: nur Krabben
Wir waren westlich an der Bankkante.

@Bootsmann HH: Danke für das tolle Angebot, wenns den reinpast sofort #v 
bin aber beruflich schon leider ziemlich blöd verplant für den September.. #q 
Aber Dir viel Glück :m 

Danke @ all

R.R. #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (8. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

@Rausreißer:

Kein Thema! So wie es aussieht, bin ich am WE wohl allein. Werde mich denn wohl in Heiligenhafen auf'm Kutter stellen. Wetter scheint ja noch ganz O.K. zu sein. Mag das Gedränge eigentlich nicht so - ein eigenes Boot muss her!!!!

Wenn Du mal wieder Zeit hast, melde Dich und wir ballern zum BTC.

Grüße - bootsmann - HH


----------



## JosiHH (8. September 2004)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

@RR

jaja, so beeinträchtigt man nachhaltig die Bestände  #r 

Meld mich wie besprochen bei Dir, egal ob ichs schaffe oder nicht.

Will auch mal Bestände reduzieren #: 

Josi


----------



## Ute (3. September 2008)

*AW: Sagasbank am 5.9.*

Wird besimmt keiner mehr lesen, aber ich schreibe trotzdem mal.  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q

Sagasbank- sehr gut. Dann weiß ich schon mal eine Richtung, wo ich mit meinem Böötchen mal hin kann. :vik:


----------

